
Open Sesame: Science centre unveiled in Jordan - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-39927836
======
eli_gottlieb
We're living in crazy times when Jordanians, Iranians, Palestinians, and
Israelis can all come together to open a new Synchrotron, but I'm excited to
see it happening. This really will be great for building up science in the
Middle East.

~~~
siculars
"Science" has been doing pretty well in Israel for quite some time. Hopefully
science in the greater Middle East will do better now.

Oh, I heard Iran got pallets of cash not too long ago. Maybe they can break a
brick or two off and pay their share of this endevour.

~~~
cup
Irans managed to hold its own very successfully despite being embargoed and
boycotted by the wider international community.

------
sohkamyung
This IEEE Spectrum article [1] from 2010 made me aware of the SESAME project
at the time and tells the story of what the researchers went through to get it
started.

[1] "SESAME Synchrotron's Battle for Light"
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/astrophysics/sesame-
synch...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/astrophysics/sesame-synchrotrons-
battle-for-light)

------
qualitytime
Finally, some positive news in the media. How can one help? If you have the
need for software send me a message!

~~~
draven
A few years ago, as I was working as a programmer in another synchrotron, I
remember seeing an open position for a software engineer at SESAME. I
considered applying to travel a bit.

They have a jobs page but no position for a software engineer as of now:
[http://sesame.org.jo/sesame/jobs.html](http://sesame.org.jo/sesame/jobs.html)

